# Best sentra model



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

Im lovin this forum and the old school sentras. I drive a 88 civic hatch but am lookin for an old sentra, preferably a b11. What is the best model, and best sentra for performance, and parts availability. Thanks guys


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

b11's are hard to find parts for them, there are plenty of parts that can be adapted to work though.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

I have a 83 4door sentra and it says e16s on the engine, how much horsepower does this engine have stock and how much hp will i get from puttin a weber 32/36 carb on it


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i think e16s makes 70HP and 90ft/lb or something around there.

I have a weber 32/36 on my datsun 210 with an A15. The increase in power is pretty nice. I don't have numbers, but it's a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

how much approximately would that carb cost.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

2ndb18 said:


> how much approximately would that carb cost.


get the redline kit, ~ $350, save your self the pain of making parts.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

2ndb18 said:


> how much approximately would that carb cost.


If you around eBay, sometimes you get a good deal. However, if you get it used, you might have to rebuild it, if you don't know how you'll either have to learn or pay someone to do it.

As far as incresed power, there probably isn't much, the car is certainly quicker, with far better response and a little more pull. The car is able to breathe much more air and webers are more relaible than stock. I would also ditch the stock exhaust and look into a header and a cam, all these will give more power and a quicker, more responsive car. Plus these parts are still available, do a search you'll find sources.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

How fast would a carb, header, exhaust 2 door be? In the quarter mile. Would it be anywhere near the 17s or not.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

2ndb18 said:


> How fast would a carb, header, exhaust 2 door be? In the quarter mile. Would it be anywhere near the 17s or not.


Better add a cam to that list.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

ok and a cam. How fast in the quarter mile would the car be then?


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

Also, how many B11 guys are there in this forum and where are you guys located.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I wouldn't try a 1/4 in an e16. I'm happy to have a 0-60 of around 10 sec.

It's a nice car for auto-x or rally-x because you'll be a good driver before you need more power.

the problem with the weber is getting the right jets to make it run properly.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Any jetting suggestions for a stock weber carburated (the one you mentioned above) E16 engine?
Thanks in advance


----------



## MakeMeGoFast (Aug 20, 2004)

2ndb18 said:


> Also, how many B11 guys are there in this forum and where are you guys located.


Right here in the philadelphia area. I've had mine for since august. Im now in the process of overhauling it.


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm a little lost with the names used on these cars. What's a B11? A B12? The designations I've always heard are N12 (first generation Pulsar NX), N13 (2nd generation Pulsar NX) and B13 (NX Coupe).


----------



## Robert m (Nov 3, 2004)

winstonsmith said:


> I'm a little lost with the names used on these cars. What's a B11? A B12? The designations I've always heard are N12 (first generation Pulsar NX), N13 (2nd generation Pulsar NX) and B13 (NX Coupe).


B11 1982-1985 Sentra, B12 1986-1990 Sentra, B13 1991-1994 Sentra 1991-1993 NX,


----------



## MakeMeGoFast (Aug 20, 2004)

winstonsmith said:


> I'm a little lost with the names used on these cars. What's a B11? A B12? The designations I've always heard are N12 (first generation Pulsar NX), N13 (2nd generation Pulsar NX) and B13 (NX Coupe).



B11 (83-86) sentra B-12 (87-88) sentra I believe, B-13 (89-94) sentra someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

actually B11=83-86 B12 87-90


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

OK. So B means Sentra and N means Pulsar. And B13 is for Sentra and NX Coupe. I was a little lost there. The only info I've found on Pulsars on the web has been from Australia and they aren't even called Pulsars there. They call it EXA and they don't have any Sentras there. When talking about Pulsars they always refer to them as N12, N13 or B13.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

your right with the meaning of B and N but when its b11 its a range of years then b12 is the next range as for b13, b14, and b15 same thing goes for N i suppose


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I still have my eye on an engineless B12 hatch down the street from my old house... It's under a pile of tarps and stuff, the guy bought it new but blew the engine somehow the 4th year he owned it. Then, he took the engine out intending to replace it but never did. He said I can have it for $50. I'm not sure whether to grab that or an old 510 I found... anyway, that's spelch's story for the day.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

spelch said:


> I still have my eye on an engineless B12 hatch down the street from my old house... It's under a pile of tarps and stuff, the guy bought it new but blew the engine somehow the 4th year he owned it. Then, he took the engine out intending to replace it but never did. He said I can have it for $50. I'm not sure whether to grab that or an old 510 I found... anyway, that's spelch's story for the day.


for $50 you cant go wrong... Especially if it is the 4WD model!

-Nick


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> actually B11=83-86 B12 87-90


B11s started in 1982, concurrent with the last year of the 210, which it replaced.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

thks recycled toddler since i was so young at that time i didnt know  if i remember correcty my dad owned a rambler with yellow shag carpetry at that point lolll

Spelch !! : is it the sport coupe ?? if it was closer to me a bit id buy it right away !!


----------

